# Mr gaskets 42s fuel pump ?



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wonder how this mr gaskets 42s fuel pump work keep seeing this on forums how does it work ? Better fuel flow? What is it?


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

idk about atv's but i've worked it auto parts stores for a total of about 8 years and they are JUNK! you get about 1 out of 3 sold. They might be different in atvs but as far as automotive applications no! i'm assuming your wanting to have a oem replacement for a brute?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Saintsation said:


> Just wonder how this mr gaskets 42s fuel pump work keep seeing this on forums how does it work ? Better fuel flow? What is it?


I have bought several, I had one on 2 of my brutes. Both had to be replaced. One of them has been working for several months now without failure or issues. The other brute got a few hours out of it. I went to another automotive style electric pump used in carb applications. It has been great. Rode all weekend several times now without failure. If you look to install one, make sure its 3.5-5 psi or you could run into isssues of running too rich even lowering the floats. 

Im not sure as to why everyone talks so highly of the pumps but as for me I dont ride much and on the vacuum pumps , they seem to leak down over a few days and it takes a few seconds to re prime and fire off when you hit the start button. With an electric pump, you dont have that issue. Mine fires off right way now. 

Hope this answers your questions,

B


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you have an 05 - 06 750,the Mr. Gasket 42s electric fuel pump works great.The only problem is people recommend testing the fuel output before you install it - look for 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 psi : some of these pumps have been reported to be putting out higher fuel psi - maybe a miss marked pump by the manufacturer.Just google this topic - I'm sure you'll find tons of topics on this subject.......Oh yeah my piece of crap Mr Gasket fuel pumps been running great for 1 1/2 years now on the same float needles too.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been running 1 for over 2yrs now no problems ,an have installed several moe ,with no reported problems ,i leave the factory bracket on them so they can be returned for warranty replacement


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey rmax,got any pics of how and where you mounted your pump? I was gonna leave the housing on mine,but wound up cutting the housing,and mounting the Nyroc way......Got any recommendations for new gas lines also - I would like to replace my fuel lines....

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

Saintsation,this Mr. Gasket 42s fuel pump mod is usually installed after the stock vaccum fuel pump goes bad.There are instructions all over the net for this mod - if you do the mod,make sure you turn the gas valve to "PRI" position,and leave it there all the time.Advantage is you have fuel to the carbs instantly and not have to rely on a vaccum to power the stock pump.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no pics i can get to ,but i ty rapped mine between the battery box an the right frame rail, if i need to replace it in the future i willput in where the vac pump was located , i think theres enought room


----------

